# "umrisse" von objekten/gesichtern etc erstellen



## boris (3. Juni 2003)

hey leuts, irgendwie weiss ich net genau wie ich das beschreiben soll, was ich versuch zu erstellen 
hier ein beispiel was ich meine






wie kann ich die dunklen stellen  von den hellen in 2 farben unterteilen, bzw in weiss/schwarz
help plz 
bye

ps: ignoriert das muster in dem dunkeln blau, geht ausschließlich und diesen kontrasteffekt


----------



## Bandit_profi (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
hab grad kaum Zeit deswegen nur schnell nen Link:
Tutorial - rtb 

Schau dir das Tut mal an. Dann verstellst einfach die Stufen in Schritt zwei ein wenig. Habs jetzt net ausprobiert aber ich denke so könnte es klappen. Probiers einfach mal.

Bandit


----------



## cocoon (4. Juni 2003)

Du nimmst Dein Bild:
- Bild -> Einstellen -> Sättigung verringern
- Bild -> Einstellen -> Tontrennung. Die Zahl die Du dort eingibst entspricht den Anzahl der Farben nachher, als für z.b. Schwarz-Weiss 'ne 2 eingeben.
Danach ales schön nachzeichnen, damit die ausgefransten Ränder wegkommen.


----------



## boris (4. Juni 2003)

yeeeeeeeeha 
VIELEN DANK an cocoon! genau das hab ich gesucht  aber auch thx an bandit, aber diese technik kenn ich bereits, hat mir aber nich ausgereicht


----------

